# Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2018)

*Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*

Hey 

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Wir haben das Samsung Galaxy Tab A 2016 . Nun wollte ich ein Film kaufen in HD . Amazon zeigte mir aufn Tab dann in SD kaufen an, habe dann die Option gewählt in HD kaufen. Amazon sagte mir dann kann ich so kaufen aber ich könnte es nur in SD gucken weil mein Tab es nicht unterstützt. Das Hab hat aber eine Auflösung von 1920x1200. Alle Filme die von Amazon sind auf dem Tab nur in SD Qualität.  Auf meinem TV und meinem Galaxy S7 geht alles auf 1080p auch wenn ich über Tv oder S7 kaufe wird direkt HD Kauf angeboten.Woran kann es liegen? Ich habe schon alles versucht aber ohne Erfolg [emoji21]
Netflix und You Tube geht mit meinen  Tab auf maximale Qualität sprich 1080p. 
Ich bin echt Ratlos.  Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen 

Lg Holger 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*

Keiner eine Idee


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*

Könnte es an einem DRM Problem liegen? Ich kann auf meinem Desktop PC mit Linux auch kein HD auf Amazon schauen, weil da irgendwas mit dem DRM nicht funktioniert. Woran das liegt weiß ich aber nicht...Treiber, Software...?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*



Hilps schrieb:


> Könnte es an einem DRM Problem liegen? Ich kann auf meinem Desktop PC mit Linux auch kein HD auf Amazon schauen, weil da irgendwas mit dem DRM nicht funktioniert. Woran das liegt weiß ich aber nicht...Treiber, Software...?


Ist das neuste Android 7.0 drauf... aufn PC und  beim Galaxy S7 geht's... zb auch Netflix und YouTube gehen auf 1080p....mmmhhh

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*

Youtube geht bei mir auch in 1080p, aber amazon benutzt irgendeinen "Kopierschutz" oder sowas.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Full Hd Qualität mit Amazon Prime auf Galaxy Tab A6*

Das steht auf amazon.de in den FAQ zum Thema prime videoqualitaet:

"Anmerkung: Aktuell werden Prime Video-Titel auf den meisten Android-Geräten in SD abgespielt.

Streaming Video-Qualität : UHD/HDR/HD auf Sony Xperia XZ Premium-Mobilgeräten; HDR & HD auf dem Samsung Galaxy Note 7, Galaxy 8, 8+, Galaxy Tab S3, Sony Xperia XZ1; SD auf allen anderen Android-Geräten"


Scheint also ein bekanntes "Problem" zu sein.


----------

